# JBL vt4889 array



## josesoto (Abr 1, 2015)

Que tal.compañeros aquí construyendo una caja jbl vt4889, pero no tenemos  todos los datos solo las medidas externas y algunas fotos,por ahí alguien tiene algunos datos más seria fantástico y podemos terminar y subir fotos, planos.y poner a disposición de algún usuario que le interese hacer cajas profesionales hechos artesanalmente en casa 
atte jose soto

Que tal.compañeros aquí construyendo una caja jbl vt4889, pero no tenemos  todos los datos solo las medidas externas y algunas fotos,por ahí alguien tiene algunos datos más seria fantástico y podemos terminar y subir fotos, planos.y poner a disposición de algún usuario que le interese hacer cajas profesionales hechos artesanalmente en casa 
atte jose soto



Aquí les envío unas fotos para que vean más o menos  como es


----------



## detrakx (Abr 2, 2015)

Excelente trabajo, esperemos que puedas conseguir los mismos parlantes que las cajas originales o en el peor de los casos, remplazos lo mas cercanos a los orginales. Sino semejante trabajo que puede ser en vano. Suerte


----------



## josesoto (Abr 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias detrakx por la respuesta, y si los parlantes son muy importantes pero lo que en este momento tengo dudas son en las medidas internas de la caja,  porque me parece que son individuales las divisiones para cada parlante y estos son llegado con espuma de poliuretano y eso no se para que


----------



## detrakx (Abr 5, 2015)

Si los parlantes del mismo tipo reproducen la misma señal. No varia que compartan o no el volumen interno de la caja. Como ejemplo es lo mismo empotrar 2 parlantes en una caja de 100litros que utilizar 1 parlante con caja de 50litro individual. Espuma de poliuretano se que es buena para sellar en los hogares, para las cajas mejor receta cola de carpintero, acerrin y tornillos, no conozco. Dentro de las cajas es aconsejable poner material absorbente como lana de vidrio, lana de roca o fieltro. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

Desconozco si será este caso, pero a veces se emplean bloques de poliuretano para ajustar el volumen del gabinete con el parlante.
Agregando o retirando parte del bloque se disminuye o aumenta el volumen efectivo del gabinete.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 6, 2015)

josesoto dijo:


> Muchas gracias detrakx por la respuesta, y si los parlantes son muy importantes pero lo que en este momento tengo dudas son en las medidas internas de la caja,  porque me parece que son individuales las divisiones para cada parlante y estos son llegado con espuma de poliuretano y eso no se para que



Depende el refuerzo, volumen o vibración, para estos VT no es el caso, ya le diste un vistazo a los VT4888, encuentras mas información que los VT4889, aqui te dejo algo para que tengas una visión de su interior.

https://www.google.co.jp/url?sa=t&s...cQFjAI&usg=AFQjCNFS_Z6zC9iaHRGhkLRkg8yyA-UzdA


----------

